# I have an unusual problem- need ideas and advice



## mossflower (Jan 21, 2017)

I have been constipated for 30 years and I have used magnesium for almost as long: it works beautifully. I have developed a new problem though. It used to be i would take magnesium after dinner, poop thru the night and into the morning (kinds of ruins ones sleep), but by 9:00 am I was done and would go on with my day: i worked, went places and did lots of things.

Here is my new problem: in the past 6 months or so, the pooping doesn't stop so I have no predictability. For example went to a casino yesterday afternoon and bam, had to run to the bathroom but it isn't like I poop normally: There is a gas explosion with tiny bits of poop that come out and then this repeated several times. It ruined my day: it finally stopped around 1 pm.

The other problem is that it feels like there is some sagging of my colon and it pushes on my bladder which causes some degree of retention. The only thing that helps is passing a lot of gas which clears it out. Does any of this make sense?

It is getting frustrating- i have to be around a bathroom all the time. We are supposed to travel to Florida this weekend: used to be a piece of cake, now, i don't trust that I can make that trip without terrible problems. And when I have to poop there is no stopping it, even if it is a teeny bit or gas with a little bit of poop with it.

I am thinking my sphincter may be weak or muscle weakness-- i am going to see a GI doc about it- it is making me pretty

upset.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Does it remotely hurt?


----------



## mossflower (Jan 21, 2017)

PokerFace said:


> Does it remotely hurt?


 no, i have no pain: one additional problem is that in the past few months, though i take the equivalent of 4 tbs. of magnesium, the poop kind of gets stuck coming out and though it eventually does come out (during the night), it is very uncomfortable. poop used to come out very easily: i would get the urge and then have to run to the bathroom and it came out easily. Now the poop drops down into the rectum and sits there for hours until it comes out.

then I have the problem i described in this posting. I had a colonoscopy two weeks ago-- i had a polyp removed and thought that after that polyp was removed the "stuck" problem would resolve, but it got worse. The polyp was not cancerous but i have what is called a high grade dysplasia, meaning the cells were morphing into cancer. I had rectal bleeding for three and a half years and foolishly i was in denial and did not have a colonoscopy so the polyp grew and got rather large ( 1.5 cm).


----------

